# What's in your vehicle for self defense



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber says "no guns".

Lyft says "no weapons", and only they get to decide what is a weapon (how convenient).

I am guessing that a good 90%+ of drivers that have been doing this over a month have SOMETHING to protect themselves.

I don't want anyone to confess to having anything that may get them in trouble later. Instead, here is a poll. Choose all that apply. Poll closes in 60 days.

If you feel ballsy enough to say what you have in your car, or carry with you when you drive, feel free to speak up about it!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Mista T said:


> Uber says "no guns".
> 
> Lyft says "no weapons", and only they get to decide what is a weapon (how convenient).
> 
> ...


My wits. Works for me. The odds of being accosted with a gun are very remote. I've been a taxi and now uber driver, a total of about 15 years, and to date, not one incident. But, as a pedestrian, when I was young and foolish ( not paying attention to my surroundings ) I was robbed at gunpoint, thrown into a back of a car, pistol whipped, life threatened, etc. But, never as a driver.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

My vehicle is my first line of self defense. My ‘no thanks’ button is the second and my ‘cancel’ button is my third.


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Mag lites work great , and its just a flashlight...


----------



## David.Davidson (Mar 15, 2015)

Walther PPS M1 9mm with Federal HST 148 grain hollowpoints

MUH FREEDUMZ


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I don't want anyone to confess to having anything that may get them in trouble later. Instead, here is a poll. Choose all that apply. Poll closes in 60 days.
> 
> If you feel ballsy enough to say what you have in your car, or carry with you when you drive, feel free to speak up about it!


Says right on the poll:


> Your vote will be publicly visible.


So you gotta be ballsy to vote in the poll too.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I keep Bruno in the trunk...

He has a way with words...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> My wits. Works for me. .


Was thinking of saying something very similar.

I don't drive in areas too rough, so not gonna criticize anyone that feels the need to carry some sort of protection.
However, I just don't feel the need to carry anything.

If someone wants to hurt me, they will hurt me.
But they better be smart enough to be wearing their seatbelt, cuz we're going to a ride!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Circa.. Mr Toad's wild ride...8>)


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

My wits primarily. My tip jar/glass is pretty heavy and could cause some damage if push comes to shove. I also keep a box cutter in my glove box. I drive in areas that have very low crime rates and I never pick up in sketchy areas. It increases my dead miles but that’s ok.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

I have a CCW permit (plus in my state, your car is an extension of your home so you can CCW even without a permit as long as it stays in the car). I do also carry mace (as a gun should be a last resort only option). I doubt anyone really cares what Uber/Lyft have to say about that. If I'm ever in a situation where I need to use it, Uber/Lyft are probably the ones who put me in that situation and I really don't care what they think about it after the fact either. I suspect that after having to use my weapon, I'm probably not going to want to do any more side driving anyway.

I've had people say, "won't the dog just attack them?" No, she won't. One of the most important factors when choosing a service dog is personality. They have to be completely non aggressive. The idea isn't just so that there won't be liability (although that's important too). But what if I had a heart attack or something, and someone needs to start CPR on me? She'll certainly know that I'm in distress and if she gets protective, she might attack the people trying to save me (which will make them back off) and I lay there and die. She's been trained to simply find someone if I'm in distress and stand by and wait while they do whatever to me. So, if someone were to attack me, she's likely to just stand there and watch.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

At about 0:46.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Goduckies said:


> Mag lites work great , and its just a flashlight...


Kubaton pen also works great and it just a pen


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I carry a .38 police special.

If i ever have to use it.. i'm out...

I will quit on the spot if i have to cap someone...

So i don't really care what the rules are, i am legally carrying by Florida standards... and if i end up taking a customer to any state that IS NOT listed below... well i'll be Rakos' nephew..

But I've never even made it out of Florida so i will be fine i think..

https://www.freshfromflorida.com/content/download/7444/118465/ReciprocityList.pdf

*This is the list of states i can carry in.*
Alabama1, 3 Alaska1 Arizona5 Arkansas1 Colorado1, 4 Delaware Georgia1, 3 Idaho3, 5 Indiana1, 3, 5 Iowa5 Kansas1 Kentucky Louisiana1 Maine 3, 4 Michigan1, 4 Mississippi1 Missouri3 Montana3 Nebraska1 Nevada1, 5 New Hampshire1, 3, 4, 5 New Mexico1 North Carolina1 North Dakota3, 5 Ohio1 Oklahoma1 Pennsylvania1, 4, 5 South Carolina1, 4, 5 South Dakota1, 3 Tennessee1, 3, 5 Texas1, 3, 5 Utah1, 5 Vermont2 Virginia1, 5 West Virginia1 Wyoming1, 3

Those who are on/near a state line might need to look closer at it and consider how often they leave the state.

I'm thinking NJ drivers, philadelphia, people who frequently cross lines.

Personally.... i would have to drive a customer to Maryland/Washington DC to get somewhere i can't carry.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

It does nothing, but still.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I keep Bruno in the trunk...
> 
> He has a way with words...8>)
> 
> ...


That's so freaking nasty!


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Glock 17 hidden under my left arm pointed at whoever is sitting behind me. Although really I don’t think the passengers are who you need to worry about


----------



## Old BUF Guy (Feb 28, 2018)

Situational awareness; phone; Streamlight; knife; pepper spray; metal walking cane; and if the SHTF, 10+1 twins.

Ha! Just kidding there Uber & Lyft! I’m helpless...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Rests in my door pocket, I'm left handed so that helps. If I'm feeling a little hesitant about the pax or area I'll tuck it under my leg.

I don't wind up in 'bad areas' too often but one time I accidentally picked up neo-nazi meth-heads in broad daylight. Only pax that have worried me.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Carrying weapons while driving isn't allowed, so "I'd never do that." "Outside of driving," I carry an old S&W in my purse. 
If someone were to attack me in the car, I have a huge mag lite that I use for finding addresses in the dark. Military self defense knowledge also helps. Worst case scenario, if someone were actively attacking me from the back seat, I have a gas pedal to quickly accelerate, and an airbag to protect me when I run into a wall at 100 mph. I hope the attacker in the back seat has their seatbelt on...


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

I have a few guns, a stun gun, and knives but I don't carry any weapon in the car. I try to avoid confrontation. Doesn't always work though. Not a rideshare incident, but last year I was involved in a roadrage incident where a guy got out of his truck and attacked me at a stop light. I'm not a fighter, but I knocked him down with the first punch. It's scary out there.


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> I have a CCW permit (plus in my state, your car is an extension of your home so you can CCW even without a permit as long as it stays in the car).


1. Quite a few states and cities do not allow you to have a gun in the car, even if you have a handgun permit.
This is especially relevant if you live in a multi-state metro area, such as Washington D.C.
There are related laws covering things like mace, and stun-guns, etc.
The laws are not so simple as you suggest, and mostly: NO, you can't have a loaded gun in the car.

In some jurisdictions, you cannot even have gun PARTS anywhere in the car, same with ammo, or even spent ammo (e.g. empty shotgun shell or spent brass casing) -- each such item (oh and also actual bullets) anywhere in the car (even if there is no gun present) is a separate felony charge, and other outrageous shit.

The only federal law on the subject is the "peaceable journey" provision, which allows some kinds of guns to be locked in the trunk, if they are partly disassembled, and ammunition also locked in another separate container in the trunk. The law only applies when you are PASSING THROUGH (and not stopping or intending to visit) the bad state, and only if where you are coming from and where you are going to, would both allow you to have the gun (e.g. carry reciprocity or permissive laws).
And this is not a get-out-jail-free card, either. It is a defense strategy. Because, first, you will be arrested and sit in jail for a long time. Then at trial you can bring it up. However, it turns out that most courts don't recognize it. So at the end of the day, there is no federal protection at all. You are at the mercy of the state law.

2. It doesn't matter what the Government thinks about your having a gun in the car.
Uber (and Lyft) will deactivate you for carrying anything that they determine could be a weapon.

For example, the Florida shooter rode to the school in an Uber,
and I'm sure that rider has been deactivated.
Probably the driver, too, but I haven't heard...

I believe there are a few places in country where you can drive around with a loaded
pistol concealed where you can get it. There are also some places where you can have
the gun carried openly in the car, but the legal interpretation of that can be very tricky.
But not while Ubering, in any event!

Myself, I've been assaulted and battered about a half dozen times by pax in 3 years.
They didn't use guns, though. But one of these days I will probably get shot dead.
A lot of viscous gang-bangeer drug dealers take Uber where I live.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> 1. Quite a few states and cities do not allow you to have a gun in the car, even if you have a handgun permit.
> This is especially relevant if you live in a multi-state metro area, such as Washington D.C.
> There are related laws covering things like mace, and stun-guns, etc.
> The laws are not so simple as you suggest, and mostly: NO, you can't have a loaded gun in the car.
> ...


I can't speak for Washington DC, as I don't live there. You won't catch me in any of the liberal New England states either. In my state you can have a weapon, loaded, in the open or concealed, anywhere in you car (it's concidered an extension of your home).

If the gun leaves the vehicle on you, it either has to be open carry (visible) or you have to have a CCW (concealed carry weapon) permit (which I have). There are certain locations you can't carry (even with a CCW), such as school campuses, court houses, etc.

I know some states (that have reciprocity with my state) I can only have the gun in the car concealed with my CCW (if I didn't have it, I'd be illegal, but I always keep my CCW on me so no problem there).

There are virtually no rules about mace or stun guns here (other than you can't use it for no reason on someone, that would be considered assault).

Don't really give a flying you know what about what Uber thinks about my caring it. As I said, if ever I have to use it, I'm probably not going to want to drive for them anymore anyway, so deactivation will not bother me at all.

You might want to investigate the laws outside of New England, you'll find it much more intelligent in the mid west and southern states.


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> Don't really give a flying you know what about what Uber thinks about my caring it.


There are a lot of Uber drivers who rely on this as their sole income,
and if they are deactivated, it is a serious disaster.
Like: instantly homeless.

That's why I did not report the multiple instances where I have been
beaten up by pax. Uber would deactivate me while they investigate, at the least.
Better to suffer some bruises and cuts and pains for a while.

And yes, I have a concealed carry permit and a gun.
I just leave it at home when I am Ubering.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> There are a lot of Uber drivers who rely on this as their sole income,
> and if they are deactivated, it is a serious disaster.
> Like: instantly homeless.


That's a bad situation, this is a decent "side hustle" (usually anyway) but really shouldn't be anyone's primary plan (it's too unreliable).


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

unPat said:


> View attachment 209753


That looks like the one I carry on the dashboard of my truck. I use it for cutting brush .


----------



## Abstractuber (Nov 11, 2017)

These Hands!!!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> The only federal law on the subject is the "peaceable journey" provision, which allows some kinds of guns to be locked in the trunk, if they are partly disassembled, and ammunition also locked in another separate container in the trunk. The law only applies when you are PASSING THROUGH (and not stopping or intending to visit) the bad state, and only if where you are coming from and where you are going to, would both allow you to have the gun (e.g. carry reciprocity or permissive laws).
> And this is not a get-out-jail-free card, either. It is a defense strategy. Because, first, you will be arrested and sit in jail for a long time. Then at trial you can bring it up. However, it turns out that most courts don't recognize it. So at the end of the day, there is no federal protection at all. You are at the mercy of the state law.


Local and state courts are known to not recognize the peaceable journey law but you will be found not guilty upon appeal to federal court if you meet the criteria for the law. Might spend a long time incarcerated waiting to get through the appeals process though.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> one time I accidentally picked up neo-nazi meth-heads in broad daylight.


Pro tip - always decline service to Uber employees


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

I am a weapon. That’s good enough for me unless Lyft decides I’m a weapon and deactivates me.

Accordingly, I checked “Other” in the poll.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Uber says "no guns".
> 
> Lyft says "no weapons", and only they get to decide what is a weapon (how convenient).
> 
> ...


ME !
And i will do my best to protect my tourists and Tulane & Loyola students.
Everyone else too.

Due to my background i have a good eye for trouble before it starts.
I dont see everything.
I do my best and take protection of riders VERY SERIOUS.

Louisi


RiderOnTheStorm said:


> 1. Quite a few states and cities do not allow you to have a gun in the car, even if you have a handgun permit.
> This is especially relevant if you live in a multi-state metro area, such as Washington D.C.
> There are related laws covering things like mace, and stun-guns, etc.
> The laws are not so simple as you suggest, and mostly: NO, you can't have a loaded gun in the car.
> ...


Louisiana the Car is an extension of the home.
No permits needed.

Also Legal to shoot a carjacker.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Ruger 9 mm P89. In my great state of Texas I'm not even required to get a concealment license if I keep my handgun concealed inside my car(which is my personal property). If shit hits the fan I can protect myself and my property with deadly force and no DA would dare try to prosecute me for such! God bless Tejas!


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

My wife gave me a Rape Whistle.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Iann said:


> My wife gave me a Rape Whistle.


bwhahahaha! now that made me laugh, and for that, I salute you


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

crowuber said:


> bwhahahaha! now that made me laugh, and for that, I salute you


Yes
But when ge blows it
Dogs come .


----------



## Old BUF Guy (Feb 28, 2018)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> 1. Quite a few states and cities do not allow you to have a gun in the car, even if you have a handgun permit.
> This is especially relevant if you live in a multi-state metro area, such as Washington D.C.
> There are related laws covering things like mace, and stun-guns, etc.
> The laws are not so simple as you suggest, and mostly: NO, you can't have a loaded gun in the car.
> ...


Your note is somewhat excessive IMHO. With the exception of the most extreme anti-gun liberal states like CA, NJ, CT, MD, HI, and a few others, it is generally possible to obtain a permit to conceal carry a handgun that allows you to carry it where it is legal to do so,- schools, courthouses, post offices and a few other places not included.

Some states do not recognize any other states permits. NY is one of those. Yet, it is easy enough to get additional out of state permits in addition to your home state that will allow you to carry in approximately 35 or more states.

With an Unrestricted NY permit, and a PA and FL permit, I could carry in those 35 other states,- excluding NYC of course, because they're "special"...

Nevertheless, it is a cluster of patchwork laws, and why National Reciprocity needs to be passed.

If you don't believe me, look it up. Go to www.handgunlaw.us or www.usacarry.com.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

A Phillip screw driver....


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I have a tac pen in my visor in full sight but 99% of pax only think it’s a pen; once had a LEO commend me on having it “just in case” and I’ve also made it so my e-brake handle cover slides off for an impact tool. (Don’t worry, has to have a good tug, it doesn’t JUST come off)
I have a dashcam and that has helped curb MOST incidents. They’ve quickly learned that it was not a good idea.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The dashcam really is a terrific preventative item.

But just in case...


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Yeah, simply having my dash cam has probably prevented several incidents actually.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Uber says "no guns".
> 
> Lyft says "no weapons", and only they get to decide what is a weapon (how convenient).
> 
> ...


I have a picture of Grand Ma Moses Naked,all i have to do is flash that at some one attacking me, stops them every time,JMO


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> Carrying a concealed handgun has always seemed like more trouble than it's worth to me. I guess I wouldn't mind having a stun gun or a taser if I could get away with it with Lyft. But, I always have one of my trusty EDC pocket knives on me, either of which I wouldn't hesitate to use to protect myself if needed. Usually it's a Spyderco Paramilitary 2, Spyderco Sage 5 or Microtech UTX-85 S/E.


If you're already used to carrying, it's not a big deal. If you're brand new to it, it would take a while to get used to it.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

1974toyota said:


> I have a picture of Grand Ma Moses Naked,all i have to do is flash that at some one attacking me, stops them every time,JMO


Now you know...

How I use Bruno...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Iann said:


> My wife gave me a Rape Whistle.


I need to get me one of those.

Tweet, tweet, hey ladies come get me, I am all yours. Tweet tweet.

[Crickets chirping after blowing the whistle repeatedly]

[Sigh] Well it was worth a shot.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Gun or other deadly projectile weapon: 
24 vote(s)

 Nothing 
24 vote(s)

Interesting that the two opposite sides of the spectrum are at a tie right now.


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

A Predator Drone. Especially useful when you're in 'da hood and you need to clear out some RayRays, DaeDaes, Shamika's and Bonqueshas










Predator Drone in *Action*


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

the surge within me said:


> A Predator Drone. Especially useful when your in 'da hood and you need to clear out some RayRays, DaeDaes, Shamika's and Bonqueshas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your other car...

An M1 Abrams...???

Rakos
















PS. Ubertank...for those Uber surges...8>)


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

Rakos said:


> What is your other car...
> 
> An M1 Abrams...???
> 
> ...


Im more of a Humvee Guy to be honest. Plus the ladies love it


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Uber says "no guns".
> 
> Lyft says "no weapons", and only they get to decide what is a weapon (how convenient).
> 
> ...


Surprised at how many people carry guns. I wouldn't want to carry something that could kill *me* if someone wrestled it away from me


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

the surge within me said:


> A Predator Drone. Especially useful when you're in 'da hood and you need to clear out some RayRays, DaeDaes, Shamika's and Bonqueshas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bye Felicia.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> If someone wants to hurt me, they will hurt me.
> But they better be smart enough to be wearing their seatbelt, cuz we're going to a ride!


when I was a young lad, driving a cab in San Francisco, I had a guy jump in next to me and point a 38 snub at my gut and tell me to drive.
He was taking me to a lonely spot down by the piers, during the ride I offered money to which he said, "shut up and take the next left". I got the idea that he was going to do more than rob. 
Then I got mad. 
The SOB was gunna kill me. "Oh HELL no" methinks. "This asshole is going to hell with me."
I sped up to about 40 MPH and with the flick of a wrist drove into a telephone pole. Happened fast. He didn't even see it coming.
Later I found out that the gun went off, hit the door panel and missed my chest by about 2 inches. He went through the windshield. Didn't kill him, but he prolly wishes it had. Broke his neck - he's ended up a quadriplegic.
It's a jungle out there.



KellyC said:


> Surprised at how many people carry guns. I wouldn't want to carry something that could kill *me* if someone wrestled it away from me


You know how this happens?
It's because people think that they can diffuse a situation by pointing a gun at someone, and talking or making threats. 
When you point a gun at another human, the next action is to empty the clip. The time for talking is over. The second to the last thing the bad guy thinks is "oh, he has a gun", the last thing that passes through his brain is a bullet. 
Standing there and threatening someone with a gun will not end well.
If its a bad enough situation to draw, its bad enough to shoot.
If its NOT bad enough that you need to kill, leave it in its holster.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> when I was a young lad, driving a cab in San Francisco, I had a guy jump in next to me and point a 38 snub at my gut and tell me to drive.
> He was taking me to a lonely spot down by the piers, during the ride I offered money to which he said, "shut up and take the next left". I got the idea that he was going to do more than rob.
> Then I got mad.
> The SOB was gunna kill me. "Oh HELL no" methinks. "This asshole is going to hell with me."
> ...


Agreed, if you held it long enough for them to take it away from you, you probably deserve whatever happens next. Training, more training, and then even more training is the key, so that's it's automatic when the time comes. Lethal force is lethal force. It's not meant to warn anyone (I'm talking about for civilians), it's not meant to just wound someone, it's not meant to scare them away (use mace, that's what that's for). You draw and fire wherever you have to create some distance (preferably going straight to the chest), then you put 2 in their chest quickly (center mass), and then you can pause long enough for a good aim and put one in their head. If I draw my weapon, your arse is dead. Now, that being said, I'm not going to draw my weapon if I have any other choice (I'm not some crazy wild west cowboy). By the time it has come to me having to draw my weapon, believe me, whoever I'm drawing it on deserves to die.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

A pair of scissors, blatant stereotype discrimination & pure will to **** em up.


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

My first line of self defense is my brain. Awareness of surroundings, reading people, and listening to my gut.

Second is the short club I carry beside my seat. Long enough to lay a blow from a distance greater than arm length and short enough to maneuver in my car if needed.

Third is my glock 26 that’s either in the tray under my seat or on my person depending on time of day and other factors.

Been considering an even smaller gun to keep on my person while the 26 is under the seat.

The use of #1 should help me avoid numbers 2 and 3 in 99.99% of situations


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

pghuberaudi said:


> My first line of self defense is my brain. Awareness of surroundings, reading people, and listening to my gut.
> 
> Second is the short club I carry beside my seat. Long enough to lay a blow from a distance greater than arm length and short enough to maneuver in my car if needed.
> 
> ...


You are in a different state than me, so your mileage may vary, BUT, in Cali the club is more of a legal beef than the gun. I carry a pool stick, the type that breaks apart. My attorney suggested it because it is not a weapon. It is a pool stick.
"Yes, your honor. Sometimes I'll take a break from driving and get into a billiards game."
Lawyer said that I HAVE to have both parts of cue stick, but only the heavy part has teeth marks in it. 
I put it right up against the rail between my seat and the door. Both halves must be there.


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

Maglite seems to serve a double purpose of being able to see addresses at night, and potential to land a nice blow if needed. I hope it's never needed for the latter.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I keep this guy in my trunk. He is a real problem solver.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I keep this guy in my trunk. He is a real problem solver.


I was wondering where Bruce wound up... I have to admit, in your trunk was not where I had imagined..


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> You are in a different state than me, so your mileage may vary, BUT, in Cali the club is more of a legal beef than the gun. I carry a pool stick, the type that breaks apart. My attorney suggested it because it is not a weapon. It is a pool stick.
> "Yes, your honor. Sometimes I'll take a break from driving and get into a billiards game."
> Lawyer said that I HAVE to have both parts of cue stick, but only the heavy part has teeth marks in it.
> I put it right up against the rail between my seat and the door. Both halves must be there.


It's actually one of those little souvenir baseball bats that kids get at ball games. A LEO friend of mine suggested it in leu of a blackjack.


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

unPat said:


> View attachment 209753


I'm a HVAC contractor. I always carry a tool holder with screw drivers and knife. I don't have any intention to use them to human beings though.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

unPat said:


> View attachment 209753


Too hard to swing in close quarters


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

A can of pepper spray, found (of all places) at Harbor Freight Tools, plus my 2 dash cams.


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

https://goo.gl/images/2hXQMk


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

dont work nights never drove past 730pm so that entire crowd is avoided theres a reason cabs have partitions and its not to protect riders from drivers, have no idea why people would do of for literally pennies

best weapon is your brain i dont let strangers in my car for less than what the $50 airport runs pay & 1 outta 10 times ill let a stranger in my ride for around $10 if i need to go to the store/run errands or get my cancel rate down,







im not a child & its not 1985


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I carry harsh language and deception...and always check crossing street signs when I drive to call on anyone, just in case they go loco, I have a few other tricks, but that about sums it up. Im all about peace


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

A tennis racket and a leaf blower.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> A tennis racket and a leaf blower.


Which together makes a racket-rocket launcher!


----------

